# Topics > Robotics > Laboratory robotics >  aBioBot, robotic lab assistant, Dublin, Ohio, USA

## Airicist

Website - abiobot.io

twitter.com/abiobot

Founder and CEO - Raghu Machiraju

----------


## Airicist

Article "3D printer helps create aBioBot, an open source pipetting robot designed to speed up science"

by Kira
May 1, 2016

----------

